# Ariens 624e won't start



## goodgreen (Oct 26, 2007)

Very frustrating - I just do some snowblowing in the winter months for small to medium drives. Just bought a new Ariens 624E snowblowing that has been working fine. But it would not start at all today. Had to do a couple of drives by hand (1st time in 8 years)!! Even tried the electric start and it wouldn't even turn over. Thought maybe it was just flooded, but I let it sit a couple of hours and it's still dead. Any ideas??


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Does the unit fire? If so, you have carb issues (or other fuel supply problems). If it's not firing then you most likely don't have spark and need to look at the ignition coil. 

Don't know what else to say without looking at it.


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

If Its New Take It Back...


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i usually carry a can of starting fluid . sometime it helps with a frozen or flooded carb.
have you checked the plug to see if its wet?


JR


----------



## goodgreen (Oct 26, 2007)

Well this is interesting - finally took it back to the dealer who sold it to me. I bought it from a lawn dealership for good service. He discovered the problem was using gasahol. And sure enough, it says something about that in the manual. Caused some real problems with rubber and valves in the brand new unit.


----------



## plower13 (Dec 12, 2007)

goodgreen;458133 said:


> Very frustrating - I just do some snowblowing in the winter months for small to medium drives. Just bought a new Ariens 624E snowblowing that has been working fine. But it would not start at all today. Had to do a couple of drives by hand (1st time in 8 years)!! Even tried the electric start and it wouldn't even turn over. Thought maybe it was just flooded, but I let it sit a couple of hours and it's still dead. Any ideas??


besides the starting issue u had how do u like the unit?does it push the snow good?


----------



## goodgreen (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, I've had no problem with the operation of the unit. The intake is a bit small but it really kicks snow a long ways.


----------

